# Ebay Asters...



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Am I imagining it or are those the same ASTER LIVE STEAM BR52 “Kriegslok”







 photos that have graced previous auctions. 


Anybody know the seller of the Shay who wants you to be registered with Paypal to bid, but won't accept Paypal for payment.....


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know who is selling the Reno? I wouldn't mind one but I am not sure about buying on Ebay, there seems to be many scams.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

It are strange england he use on post, carefu to buy of him!  I suspice strongly to thems who speak not usual engalnd when sells dearly item like a steam!!! 


Carefuls how to spend money of this, right?


tac in Oregon


www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Phil Benedict (Jan 2, 2008)

Check the feedback. This is the first item up for bids under that name. Probably legit.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

That Kriegslok auction just screams "SCAM!", but the Reno looks legit. The fact that the guy has a lot of current feedback on other model railroad items, all of it positive, is definitely a good indication there.  I'm not sure what to think about the Shay though.  The lack of recent feedback is worrying, but the seller did answer a bidder's question about the engine, so I'd take that as a good sign.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Reno looks legit, he sells mostly model trains in his history 

BR96 is a sparkie same seller 

Shay - seller has not sold anything since 06 BUT has many buying remarks up to the end of dec 07. - the wicks are not even fired yet I assuse it was not like he states. 

BR54 seems spooky - in AU but listed as a US seller. No recent sales only purchases. Only wire transfer! limited photos. Maybe asl him to supply additional photos on a specifir part of the engine? Thats how I justtift its lefit, he cant produce the photo it probally a scam. O and no reserve on it?


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I wish you guys would include an eBay number which would make it easier to find.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

270200565482


Also, you can access it directly by clicking on the link in the first response.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Just log on to Ebay and search for "aster" then narrow the search by clicking on toys / hobbies 

You can also save the search page in your favorites and just click on it daily or whenever... 

Like these in my Fav: 

http://search.ebay.com/live-steam_W...0QQsargnZQ2d1QQsaslcZ2QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZbs 

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=1&fsoo=1&fgtp=


----------



## NHSTEAMER (Jan 2, 2008)

I have always just typed in -aster trains- and that seems to take me right to everything to do with aster (the trains) not the cards.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

I have asked the seller a question re this model but he does not answer, its the same pics as where used last year with a "Sale" offered from Java, looks like a fencing deal to me.


                                                                                                              Gordon.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

like i spoge, it are of great suspice!


tac, just back from walking on Cannon Beach


www.ovgrs.org


----------

